

What's your favorite code editor? - rukshn
http://tally.tl/BwG2O

======
smt88
This is way too broad. For what kind of code?

------
simonblack
joe with wordstar key-bindings <grin>

------
Joyfield
Ultraedit.

------
beyondcompute
TextMate 2

